# Warhammer 40K Marines



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

I started this Cadian Heavy MG set last night and finished this morning...used Tamiya paints and added RR ballast and dried flowers for the ground work. Unfortunately, I missed some flash on the machine gunner's left arm...darn!

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/Boybuddhos/wh1.jpg

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/Boybuddhos/wh2.jpg

All comments welcome... :wave: 

Regards, Dan


----------

